# smoked velveeta



## smker (Mar 6, 2020)

got another 5 lbs cold smoking  before it gets to warm to smoke this cheese.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2020)

MMMmmmm......
That's about the only Cheese I never Smoked. Don't know why, because I love Velveeta Cheese!!
Be back to see the finish!

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 6, 2020)

looks good, never smoked velveta but may have to give it a shot


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 6, 2020)

I bet that is damn good! I love a lot of really good and high end cheese but I still love a good bit of velveeta on things at times!


----------



## smker (Mar 6, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> MMMmmmm......
> That's about the only Cheese I never Smoked. Don't know why, because I love Velveeta Cheese!!
> Be back to see the finish!
> 
> Bear


here is the finish to the 2 large bricks i did a week before thanksgiving, the 2nd pic is of what i have left of those two right beside the bacon candy photo thats well not up just yet, so ya know its current


----------



## xray (Mar 6, 2020)

Never smoked velveeta, looks really good! Bet that would make an awesome queso dip.


----------



## GATOR240 (Mar 6, 2020)

I never smoked a block of Velveeta, but I smoked mac and cheese with velveeta, using the recipe on the back of the cheese box and cherry pellets. It turned out excellent.


----------



## smker (Mar 6, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> I never smoked a block of Velveeta, but I smoked mac and cheese with velveeta, using the recipe on the back of the cheese box and cherry pellets. It turned out excellent.


smoked MAC is great but having a brick of aged smoked velveeta is like gold
=


----------



## smker (Mar 6, 2020)

3 hrs ,   i think it needs a double smoke,   im doing this now for next thanksgiving and Christmas


----------



## clifish (Mar 6, 2020)

smker said:


> got another 5 lbs cold smoking  before it gets to warm to smoke this cheese.


what time/temp and type of smoke did you apply?


----------



## Jabiru (Mar 6, 2020)

Looks great. I had never heard of this cheese here in my part of the world. I have found an equivalent and will smoke some in winter.


----------



## smker (Mar 7, 2020)

and its done,  this will be great for snacks this summer out camping


----------



## smker (Mar 7, 2020)

clifish said:


> what time/temp and type of smoke did you apply?


temp wise is below the melting point of this cheese 165-170 deg,  using the pellet tray doesn't add very much heat,  and i used a mix of hickory pecan for around 5 hrs and it was on the second rack down from the top rack that i had a piece of cardboard on to catch any drips off the top


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2020)

Ah, Boy that looks Good!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Mar 8, 2020)

LIKE.  I like Velveeta in dishes and can see smoked stuff working well in things.  Straight up it is too soft and fake-ish tasting to me.  Just this year I've branched out into deli section cheeses instead of the prepackaged blocks.  First run was Land O Lakes American Deli and while it is a processed cheese like Velveeta it is still firm and real tasting on its own.  It is VERY creamy and has a long lingering flavor compared to block cheese.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 8, 2020)

Looks great! Question though. How well did the smoke get into the cheese without slicing it into smaller chunks first?


----------



## idahopz (Mar 8, 2020)

Looks great! I've never done Velveeta either, but it sounds delicious.


----------



## MNholla (Mar 21, 2020)

I have never done velvetta either. however, on my last cheese smoke I bought block of processed horseradish cheddar (didn't read the label close enough). I was pretty pissed but it turned out to be the best cheese of that batch. I think I will always put a processed cheese in the mix from now on. 

And I always do a block of cream cheese, too


----------

